# Fridge/ Freezer idea to do multiple things



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't for the life of me remember where I saw this article. I have been searching for weeks to find it again. It had to do with some modifications to a refrigerator that could not only save some money, but could be used to heat hot water or Heat an area.

It has to do with the heat coils in the back of a fridge. They are used to draw out the heat from the box. Well, grocery stores are set up so that those coils are outside, or in another area so that they are able to keep foods colder for less money. Nothing heating up the back of the fridge so it takes less energy to run. By removing the coils from the back of the fridge and placing them elsewhere it will have to run less often to keep items cool.

Now they were thinking that you could use those coils to make hot water, though would have to use it regularly so that the fridge doesn't over heat. If I can find that article again will post so you can see the short plans. I didn't like that idea very much, as I wasn't sure that I would be able to use that much hot water as often as needed, but I did have another.

I know that when I find my homestead plot (saving up to buy house) I am going to want to build a greenhouse to one side, if not attached to the house. I was thinking that I would put the coils in said greenhouse. I would also put a window nearby so that on hot days if there is any breeze, then the coils will stay cool (especially if put in the shadiest corner). However, in the winter & most especially the spring, it will warm the greenhouse some, so seedlings won't get too frozen. 

I am just wondering if anyone else has done something like this. I think that it would work, but would love to hear from someone who has done something like this.

Thanks! 

Morakai


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The insulation in refrigerators is pretty good, and there isn't a whole lot of energy to save, but I like your thinking. During the cold season, such heat goes to reducing heating bills, but during the other seasons, something like that could be used to pre-heat water in a tempering tank, reducing the load on the water heater. The main issue is that the compressor and coils are a sealed system with precisely the correct amount of refrigerant, so breaking into that system makes the likelihood of a compressor failure more likely.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Oops! I forgot to mention above that the article did mention that because there are 2 different types of coolant used it is better to get someone who is a professional in refrigeration to assist once you know where you want to put both items and and holes drilled (or ready to be drilled), and they are able to extend the line while making sure that the pressure & coolant are controlled & correct. It IS possible. Grocery stores do it all the time.  

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

well sounds to me like a heat pump, and at the least along the lines of central air. same principle ,little different designs and purpose. 

your only going to draw so much heat out of a freezer though, and if you draw to much from a fridge it will be a freezer. I just do not see it being practical.

I think for what your wanting to achieve there are better options and not so technical or even prone to failure. 

check out build it solar lots of stuff on there and the webmaster of the site is a regular here if I'm not mistaken. 

in a green house you can use a number of schemes to strech the heat of the day out, mass in the form of stone or water.well the greenhouse glazing is great at trapping heat its not good at retaining it so double walled glazing or DWG with bubbles injected at night to insulate,insulated "curtains" are a few that come to mind to retain the heat. 

in the long run I would say if the green house is attached to your home the heat you save during the day from not needing to heat the house would be well spent giving back to the green house. I think every foot of green house will heat 3 feet of interior space.

though you may think your saving energy with that idea your just taking heat from where your fridge/freezer is and moving it else where,so you could accomplish that in other ways. 

the frig you can save energy there a number of ways, one locate in the coolest place you can, you can cycle power intermittently as long as your not continually opening it,you can even add more insulation. the best idea I have seen is turning a chest freezer into a fridge and if you used a few of the ideas above you could make it even better option at saving some energy.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

What you describe is a split system. The difference is similar to a room air conditioner compared to a central air conditioner. FWIW larger locations often use split systems and a chiller.

Legally, you HAVE to use a professional if you are dealing with opening up the various freon based systems. (EPA, gas recovery, and all that rot.)

Will it work? Probably, after a fashion. Is it cost effective? Marginal at best. Downhome has some very valid points.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

the hotter the cooling coils the more the compressor has to work, you would not break even.
keeping your freezer in a heated space will help heat your house but it will run longer than if you keep it in a semi heated on cold space.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok... So not a good idea to build into house. Thank you all! Well, now can put the money for doing that to something else!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Fridge does run longer in *the summer time* . so if you are using the coils to heat water it makes less sense to do all the effort of splitting/extending the coil lines . . . than to make a 'easy priced' solar hot water system. . . . .which, if done right, is going to make you --much more-- warm\hot water during the rest of the year. 

Don't stop thinking . . . . . .Edison sure didn't.............


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

cmcon=7 said:


> keeping your freezer in a heated space will help heat your house ....


Not really.

The only small "gain" in heat will be from the inefficiency of the refrigeration system...that is, the heat given off from the friction in the compressor....for which you are paying in the form of an electric bill. 

The other heat, given off by the condenser coil, ( the part you actually feel as warm) is heat you ALREADY had in the room, which seeped into the fridge/freezer, and is being removed by the system, and RETURNED to the room. It's not NEW heat...it's just existing heat being returned.....you already HAD that heat....you're just moving it around. 

A true heat pump heating system DOES provide more heat.....it "steals" it from outside, and moves it inside ( where you loose it back to outside...but hopefully your neighbor is loosing it worse, and you're stealing his......ahahahaa ). The increase in efficiency of a heat pump over resistance heating is due to the fact it isn't creating the heat, simply using a refrigerant system to move it from one location to another ( outside to inside ).

I agree with Jim....EVERYBODY keep thinking, because that's where innovation comes from.....but it's also good to understand the basic principles of how things work.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i always thought it prudent to incorporate a whole home system into a geothermal system..
extract heat for heating chill the icebox and walk in freezer and pick up more 'heat' from the earth. as for the summer cycle perhaps much harder since everything is trying to cool but still do-able. but like mentioned probally not cost effective yet


----------

